# finsNhooves betta and horse journal



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

*11/12/13*

Hi guys. I thought i would start a journal about my betta and my horseback riding adventures. Right now i have a royal blue male crowntail betta named felix. He is in an Aqeuon Evolve 4. I got him from petco. I love him to death! I would post pictures but i cant right now.
I have had 2 goldfish and 10 mollies before but bettas are new for me. I thought i only wanted one betta but not that i have Felix, i am addicted! I want to get a new 10g tank and move Felix into there and get 6 black kuhli loaches. I am so excited to upgrade him! :grin: but one problem, i need to convince my parents. I have saved up enough, so i am pretty sure they will let me. But there is one more thing i dont think they will agree with. I want another betta! I would buy a big kritter keeper to put it in. Wish me luck! I am oing to talk to my parents tomorrow! 
I have been riding horses and taking lessons for 7 years. Sadly, i dont own a horse but i have leased 2 horses an i used to volunteer at a ranch but right now i dont even take lessons. But i just recently went to a show on my old lease horse who i still get to ride occasionally and we got 3rd place! I couldnt be more proud of Morris ( my old lease horse)!

I hope i didnt bore you too much! If you read all of this, you are awesome! 

Happy fishkeeping 

P.S. for those of you with an aqueon evolve, i find that the flow is too strong for my betta even with it on the lowest setting so i did a mod. I punched a couple holes in the tubing of the pump and i also rubberbanded a piece of pantyhose across the nozzle. Hope that works for you!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad that you figured out a way to fix your filter flow for Felix . Also, congrats on the 3rd place with Morris! I hope you can continue to work with equines as they are amazing animals to work with.


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

*11/14/13*

So i was planning on talking to my dad about getting the 10 gallon and going to the store but i didnt get to because it turned out that we had other plans that i didnt know about until the last minute. So my dad wont be home tonight so i might ask my mom even though she says that i can have no more pets, (i think she doesnt care about fish just pets that take up more room) i will hopefully have an update later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

Talked to my dad tonight and we might be going to the store to get my new fish tank tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Good luck & have fun!


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks  i cant except i am not looking forward to waiting for it to cycle. But if i want fish i am going to have to learn some patience!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Definitely worth the wait though to see how happy the fish are when they can finally enter their new home!


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

Meet Felix! 








sorry if the pic is huge


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very handsome!


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

didnt go to the store because my dad and i went on a "date" . I dont ge much time alone with him since i have a twin brother sonwe do fun stuff sometimes just the two of us and we call them "dates". Hopefully tomorrow though. Felix seems very active today. He keeps jumping at his food and chasing my finger around. I just love that little guy


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

So my mom found out that i want to buy a bigger tank and now i cant because she wont let me. All she says is that i already have enough space taken up by my pets. So it looks like felix is going to live in his 4 gallon.


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

*11/19/13*

i found out felix loves my brother's pet birds they were in my room and felix almost never stopped watching them.


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

*11/26/13*

Wow! Long time no see! Ive been quite busy lately helpin my parents prepare for thanksgiving. I cant believe it is less than 30 days until christmas! Im really happy because last night i finally got a heater for felix. It is keeping his tank at a steady 76 degrees and felix is so much more active. I might actually end up getting a bigger tank after the holidays because we will be getting new carpet so thats means i have to move everything out of my room and it will be easier with a smaller tank. For now, i am just going to keep him as happy as possible. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad Felix likes his new heater and is more active. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

